# cronjobs



## galdasc (23. Juni 2002)

servus

gibt es einen kostenlosen webspaceanbieter, der cronjobs unterstützt??
oder muss man dafür etwas mehr hinlegen??

thx

-/cu\-


----------



## SirNeo (24. Juni 2002)

Ich schätze da wirst du keinen Erfolg haben, die meisten Anbieter fangen mit Cronjobs erst bei höheren Paketen an, oder halt virtuelle Server. Habe noch keinen gesehen der so etwas kostenlos anbietet.

Aber wenn du einen findest sag mir ruhig bescheid


----------



## galdasc (25. Juni 2002)

servus

ja gut, ich glaub es gibt (fast) kein anbieter, der das kostenlos unterstützt, ich hab nämlich schon lange gesucht und doch keinen gefunden. aba gibt es einen billigen (sandoba.de, hostpoint.ch,...), der das unterstützt??? ich hab nichts auf deren website gefunden (ka ob dies trotzdem unterstützten!?!) naja, vielleicht kennt ihr ja noch andere, bei denen man cronjobs machen kann.


thx

-/cu\-


----------

